# Funny true spider stories!



## Cororon (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you have any funny true spider stories to share?

One of my male Steatoda bipunctata spiders, Big Neighbour, lives below the radiator below a window that I often keep open. When he was young and hadn't reached "spider puberty" yet, he had a visitor. An adult male came in through the open window, and I thought "this is going to be interesting". The visitor walked down behind the radiator and walked out on Big Neighbour's web at the bottom. He looked confused /(ºº)\?

Then Big Neighbour came down and plucked his web hard *BOING BOING, GO AWAY!* The poor visitor climbed down on the floor, walked around the web and straight up the wall. I knew where he was going to I stood up and opened the window a little more, and he walked out. When his little butt disappeared around the corner I said "Bye bye, thanks for the visit!" 

I hope the little visitor found a nice female to flirt with somewhere else. Spoods are so cute and funny sometimes. 






Mr. Visitor. <3


----------



## NYAN (Aug 22, 2018)

When I paired my latrodectus hesperus last week, the female kicked the male in the face once or twice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jahee (Aug 22, 2018)

As a total newb, I find this more an amazing story then funny, but it's true. (and about my spidur, an "Agelena labyrinthica")

I had mister Spidur for a few days, and I wanted to feed him a fly which I just smashed. I gave it to him, and he was happy. Running around with it. Then I moved the container he was in a bit, which did freak him out. He dropped his fly, and retreated in his neat funnel.

5 minutes later, realising I was done moving his entire world around, he came out again. He knew he used to have a pray, and that he dropped it. He even knew where it kinda should be... But it had been dropped on the floor, which was covered in a thick layer of moss. Mister Spider was actually looking for his meal for 10 minutes (!) before he finaly found it! And as soon as he found it, he would grab it and take it away. He never again searched his surroundings like that.

Purti amazing if you ask me, and also kinda funny.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cororon (Aug 22, 2018)

Heheh, yeah it's amazing and also cute! 

When Little Neighbour (female) was walking towards a fruit fly that was on her web, the fly buzzed and went on the floor. Little Neighbour just grabbed a silk thread and reeled the fly in like as if it was a fish!

And it's fun to watch them climb down to the floor and run after insects. So even cobweb spiders like the Steatodas can leave their webs to hunt when they want to! Their prey needs to be pretty close though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 23, 2018)

Jahee said:


> He knew he used to have a pray, and that he dropped it. He even knew where it kinda should be... But it had been dropped on the floor, which was covered in a thick layer of moss. Mister Spider was actually looking for his meal for 10 minutes (!) before he finaly found it!


Scientists have actually tested the memory of spiders. They took the egg sacs away from female spiders. For up to 24 hours, the mothers would search for the missing egg sacs. If you returned the sac within that time frame, they'd accept it and resume caring for it. After 24 hours, they stopped searching and would no longer accept a returned egg sac.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Cororon (Aug 23, 2018)

Speaking of memory, Little Neighbour disappeared one day from her old web and was away for a month. Then I saw her come walking back from the corner where I have a little table. She was hungry, had lost weight so much she had a little buckle on her butt. It was during the winter and I had no idea where she were so I couldn't feed her. So, she walked back and inspected her old web and her old retreat (a little piece of paper tissue that had missed the wasterpaper basket =P ). The old web wasn't good enough, for some reason, so she put test strands of silk near the wastepaper basket, and I thought "Oh no, I'll need to empty it sometimes!" But she changed her mind and found a better place on the bottom of a floor lamp. Little did she know that a tiny male, Mini Neighbour, had a web attached to the same lamp. 

They were good neighbours for months until their webs got so big that they interweaved. Little Neighbour sees Mini as an intruder, and have chased him around the web, and now they have swtiched places. Sheesh! I separated their webs last night and put a glass jar as a barrier between them. That will have to do for now.

Mini is so cute. He was really TINY when I discovered him. When I couldn't find Little Neighbour I sprayed a little water here and there to see if she was around to come and drink, but instead this tiny little spood came running down his invisible web.  He has grown a lot, but is still the most fun spider to water. He always comes running down like a child on Christmas Morning, "Wheee, water!"


----------



## Cororon (Aug 23, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Scientists have actually tested the memory of spiders.


Scientist have also tested the music preference of spiders. They build their webs as far away from the source of rave (or similar) music as possible, but those who got to listen to classical music built their webs close to the speakers. Perhaps they found the music stressing vs soothing.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 23, 2018)

Cororon said:


> Scientist have also tested the music preference of spiders. They build their webs as far away from the source of rave (or similar) music as possible, but those who got to listen to classical music built their webs close to the speakers. Perhaps they found the music stressing vs soothing.


They also like bass guitars.













Festes the Rockin' Pinktoe



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 28, 2018
__ 6
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
festes
humor
meme
versicolor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Cororon (Aug 23, 2018)

Ohh, bass guitars! Interesting. Maybe some bass frequencies remind them of how spiders communicate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 23, 2018)

Cororon said:


> Ohh, bass guitars! Interesting. Maybe some bass frequencies remind them of how spiders communicate?


That should definitely not be taken as serious. Festes the rockin' pinktoe is a meme that comes from the post I linked. The owner had some "interesting" ideas about her tarantulas and other topics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cororon (Aug 23, 2018)

Another little story: I saw a male Xysticus crab spider walking on the wall, and took a piece of paper and let him climb up on it. I went out and he turned around and stood at the edge of the paper as if he thought "/(º..º)\ where are we going?" I put the paper to a flower and he calmly climbed onto it, and within a second or two he took the hunting posture. \\(º..º)// Of course he knew he was a flower! 

When I got back later I found him nibbling on a fly. 



Ungoliant said:


> That should definitely not be taken as serious. Festes the rockin' pinktoe is a meme that comes from the post I linked. The owner had some "interesting" ideas about her tarantulas and other topics.


Oh, ok. ^^  We shouldn't anthropomorphize (difficult word!) spiders, but it's so easy to do for us empathic humans. I find it interesting to learn about spider behaviour and trying to understand how and why. They are so different from us, but we do share a few traits and can learn to understand and respect other aspects of their behaviour.

Personally I've been an arachnophobe for most of my life, so now it feels like a new world has opened for me. There's so much knowledge, awesomeness and cuteness to find in the spooder world!

When I'm not learning cold facts I love to watch the Minuscule series:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The Snark (Aug 23, 2018)

Funny freaky. Up in Humboldt County. Working as an audio tech for a while our shop got a call for someone to come out and fix a sound system. Upon arrival I pieced together the scenario. Boyfriend was probably a pot grower and had bought a very hefty sound system then vanished leaving a seriously wonked out girlfriend with all his belongings. Along the way she got to thinking it would be nice if the sound system was fixed and working.
The house was GRUBBY inside and out. White trash. The living room was not inviting, as in I wouldn't be willing to take a seat and kick back there. 4 large Lansing speaker cabs. Top of the line HK amplifier and some kind of quality pre-amp. She demonstrated and a tiny sound came from only one speaker.  And then she mentioned the speaker cables might have gotten cut or trashed or chewed on.
I went to move a speaker away from the wall and YIPES. That tell tale ultra tough spiderweb. A great mass more or less gluing the speaker to the wall. More cautiously I checked the other speakers and then the amp. Apparently her version of cleaning a home was vacuuming the rug in the middle of the room and nothing else. Checking the speaker cables I noted they were all glued to the walls as well as an overstuffed chair and the sofa. The reek of cats pee throughout the place explained. Cats and dogs not well cared for and a few years of neglect = L Hesperus heaven.
I very cautiously used a stick and cleared the webbing away from behind the amp and carried it out to my vehicle. One step at a time. Vet the amp and go from there.

Back at the shop I set the amp on my workbench. Taking off the top cover I chose to proceed while standing up, working on it at arms length. My partner in the shop watched me curiously. Removing the bottom of the amp I peeked then with all due caution opened the back door, packed the amp out and set it on edge on the ground in the alley. 4 Hesperus below among the wiring, 2 more lurking above. Grab the hose and have at it. Yes, as long as you know what you are doing and take proper precautionary measures, you can hose out any household electrical appliance. If you have to ask what those measures are, just don't even think about trying it.

The amp was mostly fried. Probably from shorted speaker wires. Performing a fix on a chunker like that one is an audio techs wet dream. But that night I got to thinking. The next day I called the woman up and told her we were refusing the job. Virtually overhauling her living room as I vetted all the components, probably having to haul everything back to the shop while dodging widows, then reassembling everything in her house in that squalid filth, and hoping she hasn't shoved all her money up her nose. Naww. I passed. My partner having seen the widows in the amp and my rundown on the customer and her home firmly agreed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> They also like bass guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I just read through that thread...:wideyed:

At least the meme makes sense now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WildSpider (Aug 25, 2018)

It was feeding time for my spiders. When I tossed a fly in to one of my spiders, the fly kept walking around the enclosure and then bumped into the spider. The shocked fly fell over and played dead. At that same moment, my shocked spider, feeling an intruder, also fell over and played dead. They both sprawled out playing dead for more than a minute .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Cororon (Aug 25, 2018)

OMG, an amplifier full of black widows! Perfect story to retell on Halloween! :wideyed:

LOL, both the prey and spood played dead!  Sometimes when I put small beetle on a Steatoda web, the spider comes down a bit and waits for more movements. The beetle plays dead, and the spider walks back up. The beetle then wiggle itself loose and fall on the floor. The spider comes running, climbs down to the floor and runs after the beetle. But it's not easy to chase a beetle when you're half-blind! 

I sometimes see Philodromidae nests and the babies walking around and going *boing* but when I get close they stop moving. Yeah, sure, then maybe a bird won't notice you, but I see you! 

Once when I went to the bathroom and turned the lights on, I startled a little Xusticus crab spider who stood on the top of the open toilet lid. She turned towards me, stood up on her hind legs and waved them around aggressively! I said "silly spood!" and went to get a matchbox. I caught her and let her out on the balcony. She looked very humble when she walked away.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 25, 2018)

MintyWood826 said:


> Wow. I just read through that thread...:wideyed:
> 
> At least the meme makes sense now.


I re-read it again too, couldn't resist.  To this day I still start giggling when I think of Ts and bass guitars.  Re-reading again reminded me once more that my life is actually pretty darn good and logical....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandertern (Aug 25, 2018)

I caught this E. atrica in my bath in September 2017, it was night time and raining so I just put her in a totally empty makeshift enclosure and decided to realese her the next day in my shed.

When I came back to her I gave her a fully grown meal worm and she pounced on it and mashed it up, very tarantula like but a bit of a wrestle considering her size.

I didn't want to disturb her too much more so I just left the lid off and put the enclosure in my shed and left her do whatever she wanted, of course she webbed up the enclosure and made a little web nest in a corner and started to put sheet webs up the walls beside the enclosure so I just left her be.

Soon after I started too feed her regularly, a mealworm every week or 2, she ate every single one and always had a great feeding response.
This pic was taken on July 8th



I had added a bit of soil and half a flower pot over time for her comfort.
She disappeared completely not long after. I never witnessed a male around her but she had 2 egg sacks in the time she was living in my care and I still have the half flower pot on another shelf in my shed and it is covered in her babies which are migrating off of it at their own pace, I still offer them a mealie slice I seen them eating on a few occasions.

One of my (unexpectedadly) favourite spiders.

I hope she has just wondered off but she has a good life if not soooo probably safe to say RIP Housey Mc Housespider  lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## NYAN (Aug 25, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> They also like bass guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this thread haha.


----------



## Bree24 (Aug 25, 2018)

Seeing how it’s close to her 1 year anniversary (and she did say she might try in a year), I’m curious to know if Addison is actually going to hold Wellenough or not.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 25, 2018)

Bree24 said:


> Seeing how it’s close to her 1 year anniversary (and she did say she might try in a year), I’m curious to know if Addison is actually going to hold Wellenough or not.


Or if she has.


----------



## Bree24 (Aug 26, 2018)

Collecting spiders out of my flat for rehousing outside. All of them decided to play dead, something I didn’t know they did (not sure if they’re house or grass spiders). There was one little bugger who was SO stubborn, that I literally had to roll her onto the cardboard to pick her up. It all went fine, until she decided to stop playing dead and chase me across the room.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Aug 26, 2018)

Bree24 said:


> Collecting spiders out of my flat for rehousing outside. All of them decided to play dead, something I didn’t know they did (not sure if they’re house or grass spiders). There was one little bugger who was SO stubborn, that I literally had to roll her onto the cardboard to pick her up. It all went fine, until she decided to stop playing dead and chase me across the room.


Aren’t they all considered house spiders if you found them in your house?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bree24 (Aug 26, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Aren’t they all considered house spiders if you found them in your house?


I was raised to understand that house spider was a common name for species Tegenaria, specifically Tegenari domestica. I could be wrong, but I’ve only ever heard of those nasty long-legged brown monsters being called house spiders. Everything else is just a spood.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 26, 2018)

Bree24 said:


> I was raised to understand that house spider was a common name for species Tegenaria, specifically Tegenari domestica. I could be wrong, but I’ve only ever heard of those nasty long-legged brown monsters being called house spiders. Everything else is just a spood.


I joke.


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 26, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Aren’t they all considered house spiders if you found them in your house?


I used to call true spiders 'house spiders'...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WildSpider (Aug 26, 2018)

Bree24 said:


> I was raised to understand that house spider was a common name for species Tegenaria, specifically Tegenari domestica. I could be wrong, but I’ve only ever heard of those nasty long-legged brown monsters being called house spiders. Everything else is just a spood.


It's similar here. The giant house spider is Eratigena atrica and the common house spider is Parasteatoda tepidariorum.


----------



## Bree24 (Aug 26, 2018)

WildSpider said:


> It's similar here. The giant house spider is Eratigena atrica and the common house spider is Parasteatoda tepidariorum.


P. tepidariorum reminds me of the giant spiders from Jumani. EEP! I think I’ve seen those in eastern Canada, but not here in the west.


----------



## WildSpider (Aug 26, 2018)

Bree24 said:


> P. tepidariorum reminds me of the giant spiders from Jumani. EEP! I think I’ve seen those in eastern Canada, but not here in the west.


I see them quite frequently. Have kept them too. They're a pretty fun very low maintenance spider .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep (Aug 27, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Scientists have actually tested the memory of spiders. They took the egg sacs away from female spiders. For up to 24 hours, the mothers would search for the missing egg sacs. If you returned the sac within that time frame, they'd accept it and resume caring for it. After 24 hours, they stopped searching and would no longer accept a returned egg sac.


I took away two of my L. variolus female's egg sacs, then to test this theory, I decided to wait a week before I returned the first one, and two days for the second one. She ended up accepting both, then I removed them once more once the signs of hatched slings presented itself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cororon (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh! I had a big blowfly in my apartment earlier this summer, and when it buzzed by their location all three spiders ran out on their webs quicker than you can say "dinner". 

I have since wondered what made them react that way, and have played fly sound effects on my computer but it didn't work. The spiders must have heard the buzz and how near it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Aug 29, 2018)

LOL!


Cororon said:


> I have since wondered what made them react that way, and have played fly sound effects on my computer but it didn't work. The spiders must have heard the buzz and how near it was.


My guess is that the computer didn't make vibrations the right way/enough to attract them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (Aug 29, 2018)

Okay, this isn’t funny because of the spider, but it has to do with a true spider. Anyway, someone in northern Virginia posted a picture of a spider saying it was loxosceles reclusa. I told them that they aren’t found there and received many swears and they linked a news article as proof that I am wrong. Anyway, long story short, I referenced an article from Virginia tech which says they are only found in the south western corner, but apparently small super isolated populations have existed. She then called me a troll and her friend said I should mansplain elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake (Aug 29, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Okay, this isn’t funny because of the spider, but it has to do with a true spider. Anyway, someone in northern Virginia posted a picture of a spider saying it was loxosceles reclusa. I told them that they aren’t found there and received many swears and they linked a news article as proof that I am wrong. Anyway, long story short, I referenced an article from Virginia tech which says they are only found in the south western corner, but apparently small super isolated populations have existed. She then called me a troll and her friend said I should mansplain elsewhere.


Proof that humanity's brains are becoming smoother by the day.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 29, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Proof that humanity's brains are becoming smoother by the day.


I think it’s hilarious. I never thought people actually used that word non anecdotally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake (Aug 29, 2018)

NYAN said:


> I think it’s hilarious. I never thought people actually used that word non anecdotally.


Have you tried telling them their article is fake news? I'm sure that'll get you a good response.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 29, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Have you tried telling them their article is fake news? I'm sure that'll get you a good response.


I did, but not in those exact words. The one who called me a mansplainer, I just told her that it doesn’t substitute her not having anything to prove me wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MixedUpSpiders (Aug 29, 2018)

Cororon said:


> Speaking of memory, Little Neighbour disappeared one day from her old web and was away for a month. Then I saw her come walking back from the corner where I have a little table. She was hungry, had lost weight so much she had a little buckle on her butt. It was during the winter and I had no idea where she were so I couldn't feed her. So, she walked back and inspected her old web and her old retreat (a little piece of paper tissue that had missed the wasterpaper basket =P ). The old web wasn't good enough, for some reason, so she put test strands of silk near the wastepaper basket, and I thought "Oh no, I'll need to empty it sometimes!" But she changed her mind and found a better place on the bottom of a floor lamp. Little did she know that a tiny male, Mini Neighbour, had a web attached to the same lamp.
> 
> They were good neighbours for months until their webs got so big that they interweaved. Little Neighbour sees Mini as an intruder, and have chased him around the web, and now they have swtiched places. Sheesh! I separated their webs last night and put a glass jar as a barrier between them. That will have to do for now.
> 
> Mini is so cute. He was really TINY when I discovered him. When I couldn't find Little Neighbour I sprayed a little water here and there to see if she was around to come and drink, but instead this tiny little spood came running down his invisible web.  He has grown a lot, but is still the most fun spider to water. He always comes running down like a child on Christmas Morning, "Wheee, water!"



*ahem* AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW... *Breathes in and out* aww-*coughs* so cute!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark (Aug 29, 2018)

I can't do the laundry. I saw a spider in the tub and it went and hid in there somewhere. I'm going to give it 24 hours to relocate.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MixedUpSpiders (Aug 29, 2018)

Bree24 said:


> Collecting spiders out of my flat for rehousing outside. All of them decided to play dead, something I didn’t know they did (not sure if they’re house or grass spiders). There was one little bugger who was SO stubborn, that I literally had to roll her onto the cardboard to pick her up. It all went fine, until she decided to stop playing dead and chase me across the room.





di-did you say Fiat? oh jeese heh you said flat no fiat i would not like a spider in my fiat let alone a fiat... *cough* *Cough*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bree24 (Aug 30, 2018)

MixedUpSpiders said:


> di-did you say Fiat? oh jeese heh you said flat no fiat i would not like a spider in my fiat let alone a fiat... *cough* *Cough*


Baha! Sorry. One watches a tad too much BBC.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cororon (Oct 2, 2018)

Maybe not funny, but it made me smile! Big Neighbour casually walked out on his web to do maintenance work. He plucked a strand of silk to get a feeling of what he should do and decided to place a couple of new strands of silk. The web has to have the right tension, you know. So ♪ do-do-do ♫ he placed a couple of strands, tied them nicely, and glued a couple to the floor. Then he found a little "blob" on the floor. He wrapped it up and carried it back home. I took a couple of pics to identify what the blob was, and it turned out to be a tiny beetle pupa.







Good job, Big Neighbour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cororon (Jan 4, 2019)

A couple of years ago when I was still a bit scared of spiders, but was starting to learn more about them, I saw a dark velvety spider on the kitchen floor. It was a Scotophaeus blackwalli mouse spider. I took a piece of paper and a drinking glass to catch it, but it ran under the stove. I moved the stove and thought "I might as well clean the floor under it", as a silly excuse... and the spider then ran into a hole in the wall (where there used to be a cable coming through). Not the funniest spider story, but a mouse spider and a "mouse spider hole" in the wall at least made me smile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Jan 18, 2019)

Last year when pairing some of my trapdoors, the male was drumming for about 10 minutes straight before the female about twice his size just came flying out of the burrow to stare him in the face for about 5 minutes to tell him to shut it, and then backed slowly down the hole again. He just sat there dejected for a few minutes before sulking out of the enclosure onto my hand and spent the next 2 days curled up in his container

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cororon (Apr 30, 2019)

For a while I've only had one Steatoda bipunctata spider in my flat since Mini (a male) and Little (a female) had left their webs. Now this morning I found a web near the door to the flat, and on the middle of it sat a new bipuntacta. That was a bad place because she had built it just above mail and stuff I needed. So I caught her in a glass and put her next to one of the empty webs where Little used to live. The spider played dead on her back for 45 minutes, and suddenly she rolled over and ran up on her new web! She hid in the retreat for a couple of hours, and then I put a hydei fruit fly on the web. She came out, but the fly got loose and she had to chase it. 

It's amazing and funny how easy it is to "re-web" Steatodas! They don't mind at all to live on a web that another one have built.

Oh, the story from Oct 2 above I called Big Neighbour a "he". I wrote that before I noticed that the male had left and that a female lives there now!  It's good that I use gender neutral names for my spiders. It simplifies things a lot!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Apr 30, 2019)

After a night on the town and being a bit intoxicated I decided to do some feedings so I wouldn’t have to in the morning. Big mistake. Everything was fine until I dropped a cricket in for a _Viridasius fasciatus_. This startled the spider and it BOLTED out of the enclosure, had no idea where it went.

After 10 minutes of searching for her I saw her near a small crevice she easily could have fit in. I slowly grab my catch cup and BAM, got her. Safely put her back in the enclosure as my forehead drips sweat. 

Never do intoxicated maintenance or feeding. I never will again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (May 5, 2019)

So yesterday on a bush walk I'd caught a rather pretty Arbanitis sp. trapdoor and while returning we walked past a tour guide telling a group about some kind of deadly spider, which we presumed were the funnelwebs native to the area so we stopped and quickly listened. When he'd finished talking I asked one of the other listeners is it was the funnelwebs he was describing and she said "nah, just the trapdoors", which contrary to everything the guide had said, are completely harmless. So, I just said "oh right. I got one right here!" And breifly pulled out the catch cup it was in. The look of horror at the fact I was carrying this "deadly, aggressive spider" in my jumper pocket nearly had me on the ground laughing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

